# Platform construction



## kcfet (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a platform on my TV wall. It is 16' long, 5' tall and 12" deep. Do I have to fill the space inside to avoid resonance if speakers are set on the platform? :scratch:2x4 and 2x6 construction. Screwed to the concrete floor and will be faced with 3/4" hard maple.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just to clarify - by speakers do you mean mains and a sub?


----------



## kcfet (Feb 12, 2009)

Definitive Technology Mythos ST (Super Tower)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Ideally it should be sand filled if you have speakers and subs on it..


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Even with ¾" maple facing, anything not fully constrained will act as a resonator in some degree. Ideally you will want to have it damped. You would only hear something if you hit the right freq, but when you hit it, you will really notice it.


----------



## kwalikum (Oct 31, 2011)

I've seen other people fill theirs up with insulation. Would that be appropriate dampening? I hope so, because that's what I'm planning for my seating platform - it won't have fronts, of course, but might have a sub on it.


----------



## warrenp (Feb 13, 2012)

Insulation is better than nothing, and will help. As Prof. mentioned, ideally you would fill it with sand. A decent compromise that some owners choose is to fill the cavities under the speakers with sand, and the remaining cavities with insulation.


----------

